

Good enough for government work? The contractors building Obamacare - redthrowaway
http://reporting.sunlightfoundation.com/2013/aca-contractors/

======
hga
Basically bullshit when you factor in that the one contractor not hired was
the integrator. HHS's Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMMS), i.e.
inexperienced/no experience in projects of this scale inexplicably decided to
be the integrator of this wildly spread out project, as the report details.

And did a horrible job of it, as we're hearing from the NYT " _In the last 10
months alone, government documents show, officials modified hardware and
software requirements for the exchange seven times._ "
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6583327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6583327))
and from many sources that changes were being required though the last week
before the launch. Which of course had to be coupled with only trying to test
the whole thing in that last week.

Now matter how evil you believe these contractors to be, no one can
realistically claim they could have produced a working system under these
constraints, including how late they were brought into the game.

